# filling in flr m application form... stuck on a few questions



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi there we will be applying for flr m in person next week and we were filling in the form and I got stuck on a few questions. ..
2.2
Is this the first time you have applied for visa or extension of stay?
Question 2.3 
First period or second period of leave to remain?
If we are applying using cat a and d cash savings then I should only fill 7.3A and 7.3E?
Thanks


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Any guidance would be much appreciated as I've not got long left to submit in person 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Travelling Surfer83 (Oct 28, 2014)

2.2 - Are you currently on a fiancée visa.?
2.3 - There are 2 periods, both of 2.5 years each. It's what they call the 5 year route
I'm afraid I can't help with the last question.
Good luck with the application, we're applying next week too.!


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

My husband is on a spouse visa this will be the second time we apply.he has been here since December 2013
thanks


----------



## AuroraSkye (Feb 11, 2016)

2.2 - No, as he is on a spouse visa already
2.3 - Second period of leave as this will be his second 2.5 year leave to remain.

Yes, if you are using Cat A and savings to meet the requirement then you'll need to fill out 7.3A and 7.3E as the other sections don't apply to you since you aren't using them. Just read the direction really carefully. The wording on the form can be tricky. x.x


----------



## Travelling Surfer83 (Oct 28, 2014)

Agree with AuroraSkye, sorry for the delay in responding but have only just got in from work.! Good luck


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

AuroraSkye said:


> 2.2 - No, as he is on a spouse visa already 2.3 - Second period of leave as this will be his second 2.5 year leave to remain. Yes, if you are using Cat A and savings to meet the requirement then you'll need to fill out 7.3A and 7.3E as the other sections don't apply to you since you aren't using them. Just read the direction really carefully. The wording on the form can be tricky. x.x


This is always tricky. I will say No to 2.2 but 'First leave to remain' as the spousal visa was leave to enter, so this is the first leave to remain. Hope I am correct. Maybe we need a sticky on this as the question keeps coming up.


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks all... aurora that makes sense...
But I couldn't seem to find the guidance to fill it.
Joppa can you advice?


----------



## Travelling Surfer83 (Oct 28, 2014)

Just looking at the question on our application;

2.2 -* Is this the first time you have applied for a visa or extension of stay in one of the above categories (including previous leave granted as a fiancee or proposed civil partner) with your current sponsor?*

I'm sure joppa will put your mind at rest but we ticked no as my wife is currently on her fiancee visa, and to my way of thinking yours would be no also.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's normally yes and it's no only if you are switching out of another leave in a different category like study or work. But there are other circumstances.


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi Joppa. .. my husband arrived in Dec 2013 on spouse visa for question 2.2 and 2.3 what would we tick? We are applying for flr m
Thanks again


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

I've been trying to find answers on the forum of someone that has had these questions answered and can't find anything... getting very confused!!!


----------



## Travelling Surfer83 (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm now in the same position, confused.! I was confident to say no and after re-reading it many times have decided that the question can be interpreted in two ways.  When are you applying ? Let's just hope the ECO on the day is understanding !


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Travelling Surfer83 said:


> I'm now in the same position, confused.! I was confident to say no and after re-reading it many times have decided that the question can be interpreted in two ways.  When are you applying ? Let's just hope the ECO on the day is understanding !


It can definitely be interpreted both ways! Maybe include a note to say it is the first time applying for further leave to remain but not the first time applying for a visa (spousal)


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi... we are applying next the week,so need help ASAP
,
It's not worded well !!
Thanks
Maybe Joppa/nyclon can help us...


----------



## Travelling Surfer83 (Oct 28, 2014)

Joppa, would you be so kind to double check your response as I noticed in a previous thread you changed your mind after re-reading the crazy wording.! Settling on a* no* due to grant of previous visa in one of the listed categories, ie spouse/fiancee. Many thanks

I have given a very brief history in our covering letter which states my wifes previous entries to UK. Many thanks Whatshouldwedo

emy2007 - I found a few old posts by searching FLR(M) 2.2, it would appear that it's a common issue !


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Very confusing the wording on the form.... I mean I haven't had a problem with the whole form except for these 2 questions... don't want to get it wrong and have issues...
I hope one of the moderators (Joppa or Nyclon)... save the day and confusion for us
Thanks


----------



## neilcperks (Aug 7, 2014)

Travelling Surfer83 said:


> Joppa, would you be so kind to double check your response as I noticed in a previous thread you changed your mind after re-reading the crazy wording.! Settling on a* no* due to grant of previous visa in one of the listed categories, ie spouse/fiancee. Many thanks
> 
> I have given a very brief history in our covering letter which states my wifes previous entries to UK. Many thanks Whatshouldwedo
> 
> emy2007 - I found a few old posts by searching FLR(M) 2.2, it would appear that it's a common issue !


Yes I saved that thread of 26th April for future reference where the answer "No" was given to Q 2.2. Now are we saying it should be "Yes" ?; I'm confused.

I agree a definitive sticky would be a good idea.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I am abroad now so will revisit this issue next week.


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks Joppa for the reply...
I am applying on Wednesday 8th of June and getting really anxious about it now.
Can I go with them unticked and ask at the appointment?

Thanks again sorry to have to bother you


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

emy2007 said:


> Thanks Joppa for the reply... I am applying on Wednesday 8th of June and getting really anxious about it now. Can I go with them unticked and ask at the appointment? Thanks again sorry to have to bother you


I really do not think there is a definitive answer to this. However, someone on another forum ticked 'No' to 2.2. They were on a spousal visa. Their application was approved. If in doubt tick one or the other and attach a note explaining why.


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks my appointment is coming up on Wednesday getting anxious about these 2 questions... Don't want to get things wrong!!


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Any guidance would be extremely appreciated 
My appointment is tomorrow
Thanks


----------



## KHP (Oct 25, 2012)

My husband is applying for FLR M in person in a couple of weeks and we had decided to answer No to question 2.2 because it is not his first visa application and then the following question asks if it's first or second leave to remain so it makes it clear if you say second because it's a different application for ILR. That's how we interpreted it anyway!


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks.... for the reply I'll do the same as you! I'll ask them there to to be 100% sure thanks again


----------



## KHP (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes, we'll double check when we're there too


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

emy2007 said:


> Thanks.... for the reply I'll do the same as you! I'll ask them there to to be 100% sure thanks again


Please let us know what they say.


----------



## BronwynBean (Nov 20, 2012)

emy2007 said:


> Hi there we will be applying for flr m in person next week and we were filling in the form and I got stuck on a few questions. .. 2.2 Is this the first time you have applied for visa or extension of stay? Question 2.3 First period or second period of leave to remain? If we are applying using cat a and d cash savings then I should only fill 7.3A and 7.3E? Thanks


No 
Second period


----------



## KHP (Oct 25, 2012)

Why is it no if they have applied for spouse visa previously?


----------



## BronwynBean (Nov 20, 2012)

KHP said:


> Why is it no if they have applied for spouse visa previously?


 The question states is this the first time you have applied, my answer was NO.
This question was discussed in depth when I applied last August.


----------



## KHP (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes. I see what you mean!


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Why would it be second???
Confused 
We applied for leave to enter spouse visa and this us the first further leave to remain...
Thanks


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

emy2007 said:


> Why would it be second??? Confused We applied for leave to enter spouse visa and this us the first further leave to remain... Thanks


I agree! If you came in on a spousal visa, you had leave to enter. So this would be your first application for leave to remain.


----------



## KHP (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh my! Now I'm really confused. I hadn't thought those 2 questions were tricky until I read this thread.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Ok, let's look at those pesky questions in depth:



> 2.2 Is this the first time you have applied for a visa or extension of stay in one of the above categories (including previous leave granted as a fiancé(e) or proposed civil partner) with your current sponsor?
> Yes No


#1 If you are switching out of fiancé(e) visa, you answer Yes.
#2 If you are extending or renewing your leave having arrived on spouse or partner visa, you answer Yes.
#3 If you have already renewed your leave as spouse or partner, you answer No. This only arises if you have arrived on fiancé(e) visa, as otherwise you will be eligible for settlement on SET(M), unless you don't yet qualify because of too much time out of UK. This will apply from July 2017.
#4 If you are switching out of another immigration category such as study or work, you answer Yes.



> 2.3 Please indicate what stage of extension of leave you are applying for or why you are choosing to extend your current leave in one of the above categories.
> First period of leave to remain (following an initial period of entry clearance as a partner of a settled person, or following an initial period of entry clearance as a fiancé(e) or proposed civil partner of a settled person - 6 months)
> Second period of leave to remain (following initial grant of leave to remain).


#1 First period.
#2 First period.
#3 Second period. As stated previously, if you arrived on spouse visa and have already renewed once, you are due for settlement.
#4 First period.


----------



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you sooooooo much Joppa!
You have been great!!!!!
I appreciate this very much.
Thanks again


----------



## KHP (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks!!!


----------

